

The MCU guy's introduction to FPGAs - aylons
http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/max-unleashed-and-unfettered/4439287/The-MCU-guy-s-introduction-to-FPGAs--The-Hardware

======
aylons
I found this a very nice introduction, not only for embedded-system people who
are used with MCUs, but also for higher-level programmers (as I think the HN
crowd mostly is).

Also, the software part of the review is very interesting:
[http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/max-unleashed-
and-...](http://www.embedded.com/electronics-blogs/max-unleashed-and-
unfettered/4439335/The-MCU-guy-s-introduction-to-FPGAs--The-Software)

